# Official: Cookbooks are Porn!



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Out of skeptical curiousity, I let a porn filter loose on my PC. I've never thought much of what I have heard of these and so i wanted to justify my skepticsism.

www.contentwatch.com will load a java app and scan your disk for what it considers porn. My electronic cooking files and personal cookbooks were all flagged.

They didn't approve of words like:

breast
mushroom
whip
whipping
blood
blaze
cracking
suck
liquor
bourbon
wine
blunt
shave
swing
screw
beat
melons
couple
knife

Sure, some I can undersand by context, but the point is these filters are absolutely clueless. And maybe I'm just naive but "c-game" is a forbidden word too. It showed up from a computer game file. And the news. Most files in my cache from news websites were also marked as pornographic.

Pretty funny overall. And sad too. Filtered people can't learn about cooking.

Phil


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Nice thought phatch. Food for thought! Such filteras are an american invention as well as the term "political correctness".Funny for the largest porno industry in the world.

I have had the same check and 99% of the "unappropriate" words came from Chef Talk...


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Our school filtering program locks out ChefTalk sometimes! 
I use food topics in World History and in Advanced Composition, and for a while I had a link to ChefTalk on my web page for projects. I couldn't believe the Sonic Wall actually snagged it. Oh well, I can always get around the mean old Sonic Wall!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Oh the Joys of Thought Policing! 

We have 25, 000 users on our network. Left to their own devices, half of them would spend their day accessing "Innappropriate" information on the web. Greater minds than mine have determined that we must block certain content from being accessed from our network. We use an Industrial Strength CyberSitter/NetNanny. I spend waay too much time taking calls from people that are mad cuz they can't get to their buddy's hang gliding site! My favorite example: Anything that has to do with drugs is blocked, including access to our prescription benefit plan web site

BTW Athenaeus, are you residdent in my fair city?


----------



## annie (Mar 22, 2002)

KyleW-
Good to hear from you! Athanaeus has been up to something very wonderful - read all about her wonderful gift at The Late Night Cafe -thread: some good news at last" Inspirationtional in the very best way a human can be.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Wow...no mention of the silky, sultry way chocolate explodes in the mouth and into the senses releasing a healthy flood of sexually-charged endorphins?

And they call that a filter...


----------

